# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Grinding Your Teeth In Your Dreams (need help)

## spiritofthewolf

Hey folks

I need some help..

I was wondering if when you Grind your teeth in a dream if you are actually doing it in real life.. I had a dream last night (not the first time its happened) that I was grinding my teeth, and i could vividly feel it (like I was actually doing it in real life)  but sometimes in my GRINDING dreams I will grind so hard in my dreams that in my dreams my teeth would fall out..

id wake up and my teeth would all still be there..but just wondering about the GRINDING In general

thanks

spiritofthewolf

----------


## IZ

I think you do. And I think a doctor can give you a perscription or a mouth guard to help you in that. Or there's something at the pharmasies carry.

----------


## TheSixthSide

I used to have the same problem. Especially if I was stressing or had anxiety from school or other matters. A mouth gaurd like he said would probably be the best solution. As for me I grew out of it I rarely do it now, but the dentist had asked if I was grinding my teeth at night. So it does cause damage to your teeth.

----------


## SilverZero

I had a custom-fit mouth guard prescribed several years ago, but I never wore it because I think I had already stopped grinding before I saw the dentist (it was a new dentist). By that time, one of my canines was flat like my other teeth (I had braces, and they just happened to align that tooth directly over my bottom tooth, instead of between two teeth like normal), so I might not have been grinding at all, that's just what the dentist thought when he saw my teeth after all this.

Whether you grind your teeth in your dreams or not, you may be grinding them during NREM sleep. If you're concerned, definitely investigate the mouth guard avenue. Teeth don't grow back like we wish they would.

----------


## Man.vs.Mind

When ever i go to the dentist he always asks me if i grind my teeth in my sleep.
You can go to your doctor and or your dentist and he can perscribe a mounth gaurd that will be comfertable its a good thing to try in your postition go for it.

----------


## jonesn

Generally bruxism (teeth grinding) is during NREM, as someone else mentioned. In order for you to experience bruxism during REM, however, it might fall under classification of REM Behavior Disorder considering the lack of muscle atonia (other than occular activity).

----------


## Michael

this used to happen to me. it is possible that you are actually grinding but you might not me. you should be able to notice your teeth being filed down. i have one tooth behind the vampire one that is actually flat from this. if you are grinding you can buy a tooth guard to stop it. they are like retainers.

----------


## wizkid

I had a dream where I was grinding my teeth last night. I have a question.

What is your diet like? What have you been eating over the last 2-3 days or so? I only ask because I used to grind my teeth alot and then it stopped for a while, but I also changed my diet at that time. And I have been eating like that again over the last couple of days.

----------


## timeless petal

maybe its just an old wives tale but ive been told that sometimes when u ggrind ur teeth at night u may have intestinal worms????

----------

